

Oil rig explosion reported in Gulf of Mexico - epochwolf
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/US/09/02/louisiana.oil.rig.explosion/?hpt=T2#fbid=K-i50uk7z1D&wom=false

======
RiderOfGiraffes
News, yes. Hacker News? I don't think so ...

